# Thoughts on the Brampton Auction/Show??



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Just wanted to get everyones thoughts on the Brampton auction. There was a LOT at the auction when I left..... Stuff was selling for dirt cheap. I felt the show was a little below standards when it comes to Judging, Organizing & prizes. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Did they have any nice pieces of driftwood?


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Man did they ever. There were some of the best pieces of DW I have seen in years. Some went for big money aswell.


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Prices were way too low. Good for buyers but not for sellers. I did both. Not too many chiclid folks. Chiclids did not do well. Show was OK.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

I was there to  Not selling, but I only picked up some dry goods. Prices for many fish were very low, but the BN I saw went for high prices....should have taken a few of mine there.

I don't think there were as many people there this year....it may have been the change in location and some went to the former meeting place??

Over all a fairly good auction.


----------



## chickenball z (Mar 24, 2006)

moon said:


> Prices were way too low. Good for buyers but not for sellers. I did both. Not too many chiclid folks. Chiclids did not do well. Show was OK.


were you the guy selling the apistos??

too bad I didn't see you there gail


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Sorry I missed you to Chickenball

I was in and out of the auction a few times and for once didn't stay till very close to the end.


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

I sold some and also did buy some Apistos. The price for Apistos was high. I paid $30 for a young pair of boreli. Whereas bags of African chiclids were going for $2.00


----------



## newt0524 (Jan 23, 2007)

hey

i used to live in brampton and ive never heard of the auction. where and when does it take place? what sorts of things can you find there?

i would be very interested in going to the next one so please let me know.

newt


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Newt
All details are in Brampton Aquarium Club's website. Auctions are usually held in the spring and fall. I understand there is one coming up in March. I know Hamilton's auction will be on Sunday March 11th. Check out HDAS.CA for details.
Joe


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Newt

The Brampton auction is held in Nov every year. I'm not a member of their club, but have gone for the past 3 or more years. Good deals if you know what you are looking for and check prices first. It is a fun day, but if you go take a cooler and some water bottles you can fill hot water into to keep new purchases warm.


----------

